

Do certain venture capitalist invest based on the school of founder? - techaddict009
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151999772795450&set=a.432190050449.225968.582270449&type=1&theater

======
minimaxir
I made the post on Facebook and am somewhat confused why it has appeared on
HN.

This is _extremely_ unscientific, so I would not recommend making any
conclusions based on it.

...but if there's interest, I'll improve the data and write up a blog post.

~~~
techaddict009
Yes this data analyisis is worth sharing so shared it on HN. By d way how did
you found it out ?

P.S I follow you on facebook. Your each and every data analysis are awesome. I
even tried to add you on facebook so that i could learn something from you,
but seems like you do not add strangers.

